# Are Tau Vespid Stingwings good?



## Squeaky (May 28, 2010)

Hey everyone, I am thinking of getting some vespids eventually. I checked their WS, BS, S ect and they don't look so strong (except for their guns). Is there any pros and cons about vespids? If you know any, please tell me.

thanks! :grin:


----------



## Blackhiker (Dec 28, 2007)

They can be fun, but overall they aren't that great.


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

Great guns. great movement, no armour save, overpointed.
Its a very simple jump in, shoot destroy what you can, die. they are unfortunately a very cheap suicide squad, though if you can get them in cover that could help alot.


----------



## Barnster (Feb 11, 2010)

They lack the suit jump back ability, they have short range guns, expensive. 

Everything these guys do can be done by another unit better, generally crisis teams. Their only real use is to finish off low number squads with their admititly good gun. Personally I think other FA options are better. But its your call, and the models are really nice.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 6, 2010)

they are nice anti meq units but massed other more durable fire can be cheaper. Your call in the end.


----------



## Chumbalaya (May 17, 2010)

No, they aren't.

Crap statline, poor gun (kills marines in the open and that's it. Welcome to 5th ed, everything has cover) and overcosted.


----------

